# TR/Renos 8192.2



## Bomi (23 September 2007)

Weiß da jemand mehr drüber? Wo er herkommt? Wie er sich einklinkt? Wie man ihn wieder los wird? Mit den üblichen Mitteln ist dem Ding irgendwie nicht beizukommen :gruebel: Danke...


----------



## Immo (23 September 2007)

*AW: TR/Renos 8192.2*

Scheint relativ neu zu sein und Informationen sind dünn gesät. Suche mit 
TR/Renos 8192.2   ergibt verschiedene Treffer , die  erfolgversprechensten scheinen  die  hier zu sein:
http://www.trojaner-board.de/43176-trojaner-renos-8192-2-help.html
http://mobil.computerhilfen.de/mobil-forum-beitrag-lesen.php?board=5&topic=191477&start=0
http://www.comics-in-leipzig.de/For...=ad21d5444f42d5359747ece82818df8a#post3915736

Was er genau macht und  woher er kommt hab ich nicht finden können.


----------



## Bomi (27 September 2007)

*AW: TR/Renos 8192.2*



Immo schrieb:


> Scheint relativ neu zu sein und Informationen sind dünn gesät [...]


Danke für Deine Mühe! Habe mittlerweile hier Lösungsansätze gefunden - zweimal SmitFraudFix im abgesicherten Modus hat den Burschen gekillt. Wo der herkommt bzw. wie er sich einnistet und was er genau macht, ist aber nach wie vor nicht in Erfahrung zu bringen :-?


----------

